# New vintange speakers.....please help!



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

My friend just gave me a pair of Klipsch Heresy speakers circa 1983. 

These speakers have not been played in over 25 years!!!!! 
They have been kept in a temp controlled 'back bedroom'. 

I have read some reviews on the Heresys.....they have been around sense 1957!!!!! (*It may very well be the longest production run for any speaker from any manufacture. I dont know....but '57 is pretty f-ing impressive!) 


I am concerned about foam rot on the woofer. Is there a foam replacement, should I just consider replacing the driver with a boutique woofer or maybe contact Klipsch to see if I could purchase an OEM replacement? 

I have never owned a Klipsch speaker before. I know they use the horn drivers, is there anything I should be concerned about regarding a speaker that has been in storage for so long? 

THanks for any suggestions!

~JH


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

im not familiar with any home audio equipment but i do know you can get a re-foam. all you do is change the surround.


----------



## asoggysponge (May 14, 2013)

I'm jealous, I've heard these fully reconditioned and they sound great.

Even if they were kept in a temp controlled room the foam surrounds are likely rotted. Re-surrounding the woofers is very easy. I have re-foamed many speakers with surrounds from SpeakerWorks.com: Speakers, Speaker Building Parts, Speaker Repair Kits, Woofers, Drivers, & More. You could also check out parts-express. I have never done a klipsch, but I have done numerous pioneer speakers, I would assume the process is exactly the same. 

Can you get a model# or some specs?

Here is some info that might provide useful if you can find the s/n tag: http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/showthread.php?t=147797

Reference the s/n and it will tell you all you would like to know, including who manufactured the drivers if you would like to replace them.

After further research it would appear that they use M roll surrounds. It would be helpful if you could upload some pictures (some of the surround might still be intact enough to identify)


----------

